# My Custom Whizzer Project



## pedal4416 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, 
Just wanted to share my whizzer project. Its a Rebuilt Model H engine with a NOS tank on a customized 52? Columbia frame. I laced the back wheel up with 105 gauge spokes to a Schwinn High-flange drum brake hub and a double wall Araya chrome rim. I have the matching front hub (fully restored) and I will use the same rim and spokes. Im not using that fork or bars they're just temporary. Hopefully I can get this on the road by spring!












And here it is hooked up to my other project, a custom Radio Flyer wagon-bike trailer with Schwinn OCC wheels


----------



## jwm (Feb 4, 2010)

Very cool. Are you going to keep the bars in that board track position? I like the look. When I was a kid everyone was tilting their bars up as high as they could go. I always had mine turned down for that streamlined look.

JWM


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 4, 2010)

I was going to make a board track whizzer, i even have white felt tires for it, but i decided to stay more period correct and go more for a late 40's racer look. i think i will use whizzer sportsman bars. the bars on it now are velo orange hipster style bars. they make perfect board track bars.


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 20, 2010)

Could you take a close-up picture of the seat frame and mount? I really like from what I can tell, the way you mounted it.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ill take some pics tonight


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Do you know about dimpling (crushing in two locations) the frame?  The belts must clear the frame and not rub.  We have a guy in Illinois who does this.   Schwinn made special (WH) frames for Whizzers so that the chain, wheel, belt and frame all miss each other.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 14, 2014)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> Do you know about dimpling.




Yes, I do it all myself. I sold this one, but it was s nicely done frame. The only thing I had left to do was welded motor mounts.

 I'm working on a Whizzer special right now, that one has factory dimpled frame and factory welded motor mounts.


----------



## AntonyR (Dec 15, 2014)

Holy thread revival!
I forgot that I even commented on this way back when. Anyway I know someone who has a real dimpler. Its a little hand held press that is a half moon shaped mandrel kinda thing. You surround the frame tube with one part, you put the presser part against the spot where you want to have belt clearance and you tighten a bolt on each side until its compressed enough to your liking. Understand, it all depends on the frame you're using. Not all dropouts need dimpling, it depends on the curvature. Some frames clear easily. I used it on a '41 CW frame and it looks like it was meant to be there. It's a nice black powder coated frame that is just hanging from the rafters if someone is interested.


----------

